# Removing PCV (Crankcase Vent Valve) - ABA



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

Does it just pull straight out of the valve cover or do I have to do anything special to get it out?
Mine broke at the tube that goes in the valve cover so I basically have a plastic tube sticking out of my valve cover and I'm trying to get it out so I can install the new PCV I have, but it doesn't seem to want to budge.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Removing PCV (Crankcase Vent Valve) - ABA (pmacutay)*

I took mine out in pieces.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

The grommet is available at Advance and costs a few bucks. Things came out easier after I cut the grommet away.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Removing PCV (Crankcase Vent Valve) - ABA (pmacutay)*

take off the intake and valve cover and knock it out reverse. i just did this last week. unles u want plastic bits in your cams, stop now and do this.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

On the inside of my valve cover at the crankcase breather is a little shelf to catch any debris that may fall down.


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

Are there any immediate things I should be worrying about, having my crankcase breather open to the air like that, or is it fine until the parts come in?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (pmacutay)*

its fine. i ran like this for a week with 0 issues.

_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_On the inside of my valve cover at the crankcase breather is a little shelf to catch any debris that may fall down. 

its an oil baffle. not meant to catch anything from the valve cover pcv, just meant to baffle oil. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rychas1 at 9:36 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Removing PCV (Crankcase Vent Valve) - ABA (pmacutay)*

Mine was busted when I got the engine.
The remainder came out in pieces. 
I bought a new grommet and thankfully pulled a spare valve when getting engine.
I have heard that a hair dryer (or judicial use of a heat gun?) can warm the grommet up enough to help with install.
I don't see how removing valve from the underside the valve cover would work. On mine (OBD1) there are little sheet metal parts covering end of PCV valve inside valve cover.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_On the inside of my valve cover at the crankcase breather is a little shelf to catch any debris that may fall down. 

I think what he meant (and correct me if I am wrong) is that the shelf would catch any debris that would fall off while removing it. You can then use needle nose pliers or something to fish out the debris. Don't think he meant run with debris on the shelf.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Right. It's purpose is to stop oil from splashing up into the breather, but it will also happen to catch bits which may fall in there. I'd still do my best to avoid dropping stuff in there.


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Removing PCV (Crankcase Vent Valve) - ABA (pmacutay)*

C'mon, is it really that hard to take off the valve cover? Take a few extra minutes to do the job right and make sure nothing is roaming free in your cam's turf. Clean everything up and slap in a new gasket while you're in there.
Sheesh.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Removing PCV (Vanagon Nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon Nut* »_
I don't see how removing valve from the underside the valve cover would work. On mine (OBD1) there are little sheet metal parts covering end of PCV valve inside valve cover.


that was the only way mine would come out. the grommet was hardened from within, and would not budge. inverting the vc and knocking it out was the only way to remove it.


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Removing PCV (rychas1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rychas1* »_
that was the only way mine would come out. the grommet was hardened from within, and would not budge. inverting the vc and knocking it out was the only way to remove it.

So on the inside of the valve cover, did you remove the metal pieces that cover the end of the valve?
Do all ABA's have those little metal pieces covering the end of the PCV valve?
Thanks.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Removing PCV (Vanagon Nut)*

no..the grommet was heat-hardened, there was no metal at the end.


----------



## ampb55 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Removing PCV (Crankcase Vent Valve) - ABA (pmacutay)*

If the PCV valve is old the rubber has hardened. Rapidparts.com has the gromits. Once replaced you will be able to carefully pull the PCV valve out. The other two connections are also suspect. The connection between the PCV valve ant the intake air tube can be replaced with 7/8th in. heater hose. You may have to fish out broken pieces of the old grommit.


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah I cut the crap outta the old grommet. 
it was heat hardened, came out like plastic. and it was a real b*tch too.
got the new PCV valve in finally, shiny and stuff.
thanks guys


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_The grommet is available at Advance and costs a few bucks. Things came out easier after I cut the grommet away. 
 X2...Exacto knife is your friend!


----------

